# H: Mycetic spores W: paypal or trade



## less_than_ed (Jun 25, 2010)

I am making spores there are 2 to choose from 








This one is 7.00 each+shipping Or if you buy a few the price of each will go down.

The next one








will be 12.00 each plus shipping . again If you buy a few I will charge less per additional.
You can email me if Interested
[email protected]
also willing to do trades for 40k Goods


----------

